# Welches Programm eignet sich gut für das Ändern des Farbprofils von RGB zu CYMK?



## schmidtt1 (11. August 2011)

Es wär gut, wenn es *kostenlos* ist.


----------



## Leola13 (11. August 2011)

Hai,

da wäre Gimp (aber nur mit PlugIn http://www.printblogger.de/das-umwandeln-von-rgb-in-cmyk-mit-gimp

und ImageMagick (RGB-nach-CMYK-fuer-umsonst )

und Pubkish2CYMK (publishcmyk

Alles nicht getestet.

Ciao Stefan

Schreib doch beim nächsten Mal deine Frage noch einmal in den Text.


----------

